# power shack sessions 2/18



## rks1969 (Feb 19, 2002)

Back , Biceps
 DEADS-- 135/15,  185/12,  225/8,  275/5,  325/5,  375/2,    405/1,  315/3
 BENT ROW--  225/6/5
 CHINS--12,12,12,10


  EZ REV. CURL 90/8,6,6,6
 HAMMERS  70/6, 60/6, 50/6, 40/6


----------

